

Nolan Bushnell to save Atari, new systems planned - AtariEngine

After Atari filed for bankruptcy and was bought out a few times. Nolan Bushnell bought out Atari and is back to Atari for a second time now to do a Steve Jobs with it.&#60;p&#62;Atari is back and better than ever now.&#60;p&#62;The Atari ST/TT series has been converted to AMD chips and is now known as the Atari XTC with a 64 bit quad core processor. It runs TOS and GEM under a version of Linux to run all of the old ST/TT/Falcon stuff. Atari Linux is based on Ubuntu but with a different Windows Manager. It also has emulators for all of the Atari 2600/5200/7800 games, the Lynx and Jaguar as well as the 8-bit Atari computers. For $350 you can buy a 2.5Ghz AMD Phenom II Quad Core Atari XTC with 4G of RAM, an ATI Radeon 7750 display adaptor and 80 gig hard drive. Using the USB 3.0 ports you can attach the old 3.5" floppy drive to read old ST and MS-DOS disks, or a DVD drive on a USB port, etc.&#60;p&#62;Atari is now making the Atari Portfolio smartphone  it is based on the old Portfolio PDA Atari had before Apple stole the idea for the Newton. It has been updated to the ARM processor and runs Atari Linux on it now.&#60;p&#62;The Atari TV project will bring Atari Linux to TV sets to play videogames or watch TV on them. It has a built in STB and Cable inputs and licensed code from TiVO to be used for AT&#38;T U-Verse, Cable providers, and satellite providers. Using code from Roku it can have custom channels added to it and function as a Roku box. It will retail for $199 and use a Quad core AMD processor, 8G of RAM, 40 Gig hard drive, and ATI Radeon 7750 display GPU, and BluRay disk. It can run all of the software the Atari XTC can run as well. Plus in a deal with Valve the Atari TV will be a Steambox compatible system. Atari will release all of their video games on Steam as well as the Atari Appliance Store App for Linux, Windows, and MacOS X.&#60;p&#62;The devices are due out between 2014 and 2015 provided they can finish them on time and on budget.
======
LarryMade2
Cool, but I can't find any pages that mention this, can you provide some
links?

